# NW Lineman College-ADVICE PLZ



## yungun (Oct 7, 2011)

So I've been doing commercial electrical work for a little over 3 years now, mostly in solar. I'm not the best electrician by any means but I've be complimented on my ability to catch on quick and solid work ethic. To be honest, I'm a smaller guy so I tend to rely on my wit rather than bronze. I'm abiut 5'10", 150lb. Usually the guy that gets sent into the tight crawl spaces.

Anyways, I've always dreamed of doing line work, climbing poles, working on substations, and all that big stuff.

My predicament is that I am pretty sure I am close on hours to take my inside wire man test before I head off to school. I've been debating whether it'd be worth the effort and money I'd have to put into getting my inside wire man card which would only be useful if I couldn't fin work.

My other option is to get my class a cdl license, but it would cost mt about $3000 out of pocket and I know the school offers a CDL permit program. I heard guys with their license get picked up at a higher rate but anyone know if it is worth it or just get my permit for like $350..?

Also, any advice from guys who have made it already would be much appreciated. I still have some time to get my money back- I've heard of apprenticeships that offer school as part of a 4 year program; but any advice will much be appreciated. thanks


Also, anyone who has been through it and has any suggestions I would greatly appreciate it. As of right now its about all I have going


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I know at least 2 Inside wireman apprentices that were within a few hundred hours of getting all their hours, but they took off to lineman school instead. They got put to work for a month or two but now they're out of work, trying to get back in the apprenticeship program. Don't make that mistake.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Few linemen climb poles these days (at least around here)

If you do line work I doubt you will be in substations.

Buy 

Rain Gear

Snow Gear

SHI*TY weather gear of all types.

And while a very important aspect of our trade, as a lineman you will most likely become a specialist of some sorts and do repetitive work over and over.


----------



## Caseyrey (Jun 27, 2011)

In so cal they added a substation technician classification for local 47. As far as the class A some POCOs will pay for you to get it if you can get in as a groundman, but for outside contruction I think there's 2 books for groundman 1 with CDLs and the other without. If you go that route remember if it ain't grounded it ain't dead. Too many guys get hurt by primary contact.


----------



## yungun (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice all, it is much appreciated.

erics37, I think I already made that mistake as I was fortunate enough to get into an electrical apprenticeship(a really good one, working for a contractor that landed mostly PW work)right out of highschool, then quit after about a year and a half to go to college. Spent a year in school studying intro electrical engineering and gen ed, then due to my financial situation decided to start working again. Through a mutual friend I got a job working just as a skilled laborer through a temp agency for a commercial solar company. Long story short, I got bumped up into a electrical foreman position in about 6 months, thought it was the greatest thing until I started learning more... To be honest, I'm not sure if some of the work i was doing was legal, so that combined with a few other reasons I resigned. I know I haven't made the best decisions and I'm looking for a way out of this mess I made and back into some sort of formal training program- I don't want to grow up to be a hack.

Brain John, any recommendations on good rain and snow gear brands? Also, why do you say that you doubt I will work in substation if I become a lineman? Is substation work something completely different than linework? My plan was to try to get hired on with a contractor and hopefully get a broader range of experience, then once I have my card and a little more pull maybe get in with a POCO at a substation.

Caseyrey, how would I go about getting into the local 47 as a sub tech? I'll have to look into it more but I thought the nw lineman college providing training in multiple areas of power distribution, including linework, substation work, meter reader, and a few others I can't remember off the top of my head. Is there perhaps a better school that I could go to that might offer a more specified training course that you know of? its going to cost me about 13 grand for just under 4 months of school(~40hrs a week).

I know every job has its ups and downs, I get that now and I can't keep bouncing around. I know I wont be happy unless I am somewhere that I can learn things the right way and have room to grow.


----------



## Caseyrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Your best bet would be to call the hall


----------

